

Apple Announces Mac OS X 10.11 El Capitan - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/08/apple-announces-mac-os-x-10-11-el-capitan/

======
BFay
"dragging windows to the sides of your desktop will auto-fill that side of the
screen, saving time spent on re-sizing windows to fill unused space."

I've gotten so used to this feature from Windows and various Linux desktops, I
think I would be pretty lost without it.

~~~
freehunter
I love it so much in Windows, I'm sometimes annoyed when I forget on my Linux
work machine and drag windows to the side only to have it flip to another
desktop instead of fill the side of the screen.

